# neobladder - have a suggestion



## Kelly_Mayumi (Mar 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to bill for a contrast injection with a 4view "cystogram" of a neobladder?


----------



## daniel (Aug 13, 2020)

51600- Radiology crosswalk (74430, 74455) ... Stick with this code, even if it's through the neobladder.


----------

